# What will be Diamantopoulos' new team?



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Any ideas about Diamantopoulos' new team? It seems like it would be an italian team. However, no one has any idea about which this team will be. Last summer TAU was interested for him but Panionios' chairman didn't allow the transfer. It seems unlikely that TAU will do something about his case now (since TAU is full in the position he plays). Which italian team do you see as the stronger candidate for signing him? Are there any teams that need a scoring guard? WP do you have any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Just heard that TAU is, after all, still interested in his case. Furthermore, Pamesa is in the game of signing him. On top of that rumors say that even Virtus is one of the candidates. WonderPelekanos do you have more information about Virtus and Diamantopoulos? How would you see such a possibility? Do you think Diamantopoulos will fit Virtus' style? Do you have any concerns about his character and how it will affect the club's attitude towards him?


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

There are rumors that 2 Italian clubs are negotiating with Diama.
One is Virtus for sure. The second one could be Snaidero Udine that is searching a replacement for Demetrious Alexander (last year at Hapoel Jerusalem), have space in the budged and is very active on the market.
Who's in the pic of your avatar, Zelena? Is that you?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I think it's Arvydas Sabonis.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Who's in the pic of your avatar, Zelena? Is that you?



No, no, no. It's Arvydas Sabonis in the good old times of the Soviet team. None other avatar available suits me, so I decided to pick this one. I'm not a fan of him or something, it's just that I prefer having him as an avatar rather than any other guy featured in the other avatars. Furthermore I don't support any team in the NBA, so picking as an avatar a team logo was out of the question too. So I ended up with Saba.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> WP do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers.


Well, I've just captured some informations about Diamantopoulos, but nothing decisive. It's amazing how it's easy to discover something, in this world: a telephone call to the agent of the player, or to someone of the same agency. 
The destiny of Giorgos will be known in some days, when all the burocratic steps will have been done. There are 4 roads in front of the player, Virtus Bologna, Skipper Bologna, Pamesa Valencia and CSKA Moscow (or CSKA Athens?), but "everyone is interested on him", and maybe it means the clubs that want Diamantopoulos are more than four. 
Virtus Bologna (it seems) has a little advantage on the other teams, but I got the impression he will became a player of the other team of Bologna, Skipper. 

At the same time, this evening Mihalis Kakiouzis became a former player of AEK Athens. After the games with the National Team, he will fly to his new team: 99.9%, he will wear the colors of Tau Vitoria. Fonts: always the same...

P.S. I really like these evening and the effects they have on sentimental relationships: there's nothing funniest that a girlfriend waiting two hours to go out, listening calls about some "stupid person" like basketball players...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: What will be Diamantopoulos' new team?*



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> At the same time, this evening Mihalis Kakiouzis became a former player of AEK Athens. After the games with the National Team, he will fly to his new team: 99.9%, he will wear the colors of Tau Vitoria. Fonts: always the same...


Lets see if eventually TAU will manage to sign a greek player! They were trying that for almost a year now with no success (apart from Harissis). Dikoudis (twice), Kakiouzis, Schortsianitis, Diamantopoulos, Sigalas (and who knows who else they had in mind) were all on their way to Vitoria but there was always something to stop them......



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> : there's nothing funniest that a girlfriend waiting two hours to go out, listening calls about some "stupid person" like basketball players...


Pffffff!!!! Tell me about it! I can feel you!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

According to www.eurobasket.com Scavollini is another candidate for signing the "Kitsaki" (Diamantopoulos) as well. Virtus moves towards Nikola Radulovic a former international with the Italian NT. However I hope Diamantopoulos goes to TAU and play alongside Kakiouzis. It would be fun. 

Diamantopoulos with Noccioni will be the "Dunk-Duo" to watch!!!




OK, I'll stop daydreaming........


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

And now Diamantopoulos is injured, and will miss the next game with the NT vs. Israel, and maybe Spain too. 

Now that he's injured I think he's 100% ready to join Tau


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Eventually the "Kitsaki" joined Scavollini Pesaaro until the end of the season. He said that he'll return to Greece for the next period (Aris Thessaloniki?).


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

There's still a little problem. Scavolini and Diamantopoulos have the agreement, but Panionios is still blocking the player (he has a contract). If Nea Smyrni's club won't accept the buyout (but Pesaro offered... zero) the situation will be decided by FIBA. 

From www.webbasket.it 
http://65.174.87.146/national/Newsreader.asp?newsid=734
Classical awful translation: 
_"Scavolini and Diamantopoulos agreed but Panionios has still the last word. The Athenian club (that didn't pay any salary to the player in the current season) would have refused the transfer because the low offer of VictoriaLibertas Pesaro (rumours say it was around "zero"... "make us a gift with him"). If Panionios wouldn't find an agreement with Scavolini, without giving freedom to Diamantopoulos, FIBA and EOK (Hellenic Basketball Federation) will be forced to make a decision in around two months. 
The Pesaro's solution for the 23 years old guard of the Greek NT could be a sort of "ferry boat" because Diamantopoulos has already shown "to see with good eyes" a continuation of his career at Thessaloniki (Aris)". _


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

Most probably the case will go straight to the Fiba... and they will decide that Giorgos waves his mantilla goodbye... from Panionios. (They -Fiba- don't play with such cases...) 
The well known bureaucracy of the Greek basketball (or generally speaking, of the public sector) will hault for a while Giorgos' movement but... 
And we shouldn't "forget" that there can't be an"inner" movement ot trade for a Greek player during the season. 
So, if it is Aris the one who is interested in acquiring Diamantopoulos, we shouldn't forget that there is always Panathinaikos waiting with arms wide open for "Kitsaki" (he is Panathinaikos' supporter).


Zelena Hracka I wish too, I could see them play together...
 

-
As Panionios' supporter, I don't feel very well lately. 
I see us knocking on the relegation's door... (Thn trela mou, mesa...)


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Diamantopoulos will be in Pesaro this Thuersday. He will sign a contract till the 30 of June (around 200.000 USD). 
bye


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

This is really amazing... Diamantopoulos' new team will be... his former team, *Panionios B.C. Smirni*. 
What happened. Last night the Mayor of the Municipality of Nea Smirni (Southern Athens) entered in the club, bringing "fresh money" to pay the player and save the current financial crisis. 
Having Diamantopoulos still a contract with Panionios, in the moment the the club could prove it would have been possible to pay the player, he had to come back. 
Talking with the g.m. of the Scavolini Pesaro, "it would have been practically impossibile to win against the EOK (Hellenic BAsketball Federation) and FIBA's decision about this case would have arrived in some months. We couldn't wait so much time, so we are forced to search for other players". 
Diamantopoulos was the first one who couldn't believe to what was happening: "I really wanted to stay in Pesaro, I came here with my car, I was waiting for my dog too (a St.Bernard)". When Elisabetta Ferri (Il Resto del Carlino" asked him if he had used Scavolini Pesaro as a blackmail to obtain his money, and he answered "not at all. I came here with all my luggages, making a long trip with a boat, I have lost two games with the Greek National Team. I was sure I would have continued here my career." 
That's all, for now. Take care.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This is starting to look like a BIG drama. 

Poor Diamantopoulos.


----------

